# مشروع كلية فنون جميلة حلو قوى.



## لندا محمد (10 يونيو 2006)

وانا بتصفح صفحات النت وجدت هذا المشروع فعجبنى فكرته البسيطة والكنسبت حلو قوى يارب يعجبكوا.


----------



## لندا محمد (10 يونيو 2006)

*بقية الصور.*

بقية الصور


----------



## لندا محمد (10 يونيو 2006)

*بقية الصور*

:32: بقية الصور


----------



## بسنت (10 يونيو 2006)

جميييييييييييييييل بجد


----------



## المهندسة مي (10 يونيو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورةو والله .. مشروع راااااااائع


----------



## محمد السواكنى (10 يونيو 2006)

الفكرة جميلة جدا


----------



## م/ ميدو (11 يونيو 2006)

يعطيك العافيه مشكوره


----------



## ملاك (17 يونيو 2006)

مشروع رائع جدا
شكرا لندا


----------



## bme (7 يناير 2007)

شكرا الك
بارك الله فيك


----------



## NO_1_BoSS (7 يناير 2007)

مشروع جميل جدا 
مشكور وماقصرت


----------



## MOKHTAAR (6 مارس 2007)

فعلا مشروع تستحقين عليه الشكر


----------



## هند الدغار (7 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووره جدا


----------



## المستدام (7 مارس 2007)

الاجمل هي الفكره التصميميه للمشروع من الاشكال الهندسيه والادوات الفنيه وهذا تأكيد على ترسيخ الفن وتثبيته في المشروه .... جميل جدا ... أيمن الخولي


----------



## ام المؤمنين (7 مارس 2007)

مشروع جميل


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (10 مارس 2007)

مشروع ممتاز ورائع
بوركت وجزاك الله الف خير على المشاركة


----------



## سالي_00 (10 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم وبعد:
مشكورة جدا وارجو المساعدة في مشروع مدرسة متوسطة وارساله الى *****ي الخاصsos_angel_000*********** باسرع وقت ممكن ولكي جزيل الشكر......


----------



## م / رانية (10 مارس 2007)

لا أعلم لماذا لا تظهر الصور حيث الصفحة تكون فارغة بدون أي محتويات، فإذا كان أحد يعلم سبب ذلك فيخبرني كيف يمكن أن أشاهد هذه الصور


----------



## sadamara (10 مارس 2007)

شكرا على جهودكم المثمره


----------



## romah (29 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
اظن حميع الملفات غير موجوده نامل من مشرف القسم اعادة تنزيلها او حذف الموضوع من الفهرس


----------



## المعمارى نور الدين (29 مارس 2008)

مشروع جميل بس يمكن اخراجه هرب منك شويه بس حلو


----------



## النبع الحنون (16 سبتمبر 2008)

فكرة تجنن حلوة وشكرا على الصور الحلوة دية


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (17 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لمشاركتك 
و نشالله نحو الافضل على طول


----------



## سوداني (17 سبتمبر 2008)

المشروع جميل ... 

والفلسفة التصميمية تستحق ااحترام ... 

منطلق الادوات الفنية كمدخل تصميمي ثم تثبيت روح الفكرة في كامل المخططات ...

أهنئك على افكارك والى مزيد من التقدم والابداع


----------



## سحر العمارة (18 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورة جدا على الطرح .... :81:و لكن من وجهة نظري المتواضعة ارى ان الكونسبت سطحية نوعا ما فالفن عالم واسع جدا في مضمونه و علاقاته و انواعه و كان بامكان المصمم ان يختار فكرة اقوى مستوحاة من الفن بطريقة اقوى و غير مباشرة ، بدلا من التقيد بالفورم الخارجي الذي قد لا يمت بصلة لمستخدمي المبنى. و شكرا مرة اخرى.


----------



## مونومنمن (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*كليات معمارية*

هاى لندا جميل اوى المشروع دا ممكن لو عندك مشاريع تانية لفنون جميلة اوى معمارية وياريت تكون منفذة ياريت تعرضهالى ارجوكى اهتمى بيا انا محتاجة بجد مساعدة .​


----------



## مناف الهداف (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشروع متميز فعلا


----------



## حسن علوش (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا و بانتظار المزيد


----------



## عزة حسن احمد (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مشروع غاية في الابداع شكراااااااااا


----------



## م.الغفاري (5 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيكي العافية


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة هويدا (14 يوليو 2009)

الفكرة والتصميم شيء رائع تهانينا


----------



## hermione (28 يناير 2010)

مشروع جميل جدا بس ياريت لو الصور تكون اكبر واوضح من كده شويه


----------



## fofo0880o (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## Ahmed shafiq (4 مايو 2010)

جيد ولكنه غير واقعي
المجهود ممتاز
تحيتي


----------



## ميس معمارية (5 مايو 2010)

يسلمووووو


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (6 مايو 2010)

مشروع جميل جدا


----------



## ma2a (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مشروع جميل و بسيط
شكرآآآآآآآآآآ


----------



## dread7 (18 أبريل 2012)

مشكور بس اذا كان هناك شرح اكتر عن المشروع


----------



## aliallo (4 مايو 2012)

جميل جدااااا


----------



## radwa alaa eldin (14 يونيو 2013)

رائع 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mosafer bla 3nwan (18 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووور جدا و الله يوفقك


----------

